# Tivo Enter button not working in Programme Guide



## childe (Jan 22, 2001)

My Enter button on my Tivo peanut remote has stopped working properly. It still does the channel swapping function correctly, but when I am in the TV Guide in Live TV it no longer allows me to enter the Programme Guide search menu. I can see the Tivo green light flicker, so the peanut is emitting IR, and it still works in its other context, but won't work in this context. I've tried new batteries.

Any ideas why it it might be working in 1 context but not the other? I'm thinking it must be the Tivo itself, but can't think why it would work sometimes and not others.


----------



## Glesgie (Feb 3, 2003)

Me to. Seemed to happen after I installed Terbonet. Coincidence ?


----------



## childe (Jan 22, 2001)

I've not made any changes to my Tivo other than to upgrade my HD several years ago. I know the Enter button was working fairly recently, but I can't say how recently.

I wonder if there has been an unannounced code download that has disabled this functionality? To rule this possibility out, would someone please confirm that it still works correctly on their Tivo?

Thanks


----------



## lenwuk (Oct 3, 2004)

Yes, works properly for me.

Regards, Len


----------



## lcsneil (Jun 18, 2002)

Have you tried new batteries for the remote?


Neil


----------



## GarySargent (Oct 27, 2000)

Most likely you used a universal remote with the USA TiVo codes, or a USA remote. Rebooting TiVo and only using the original TiVo remote should work.


----------



## Glesgie (Feb 3, 2003)

Fixed. 
Right as usual. 
Thanks.


----------



## childe (Jan 22, 2001)

I'm not using a US remote, so that should not be the cause. ie the button does not work with either my new URC (which I think has learned its code from my original remote) or with my original UK Tivo remote. However I will try a reboot tonight. Does it need to be a full power off reboot, or just a restart via the menu?


----------



## GarySargent (Oct 27, 2000)

No difference between a power off or menu reboot so either


----------



## childe (Jan 22, 2001)

Problem fixed - I don't know why, but as Gary suggested, a restart worked.

Thanks Gary


----------



## GarySargent (Oct 27, 2000)

childe said:


> Problem fixed - I don't know why, but as Gary suggested, a restart worked.


Set your TiVo for "The IT Crowd" channel 4 on Friday at 21:30


----------



## childe (Jan 22, 2001)

Sorry Gary - I have only just read your response about the IT crowd. What did I miss?

My enter button problem still persists. A restart will fix the problem, but it keeps reoccuring so I would like to identify the cause. Is it possible my Harmony remote is somehow reprogramming the Tivo? I don't think the problem is because I am using a cheap ebay peanut remote (see another thread of mine) because I had the same problem with my old peanut.

I am not (to my knowledge) using a US remote (my peanut is silver and has the usual buttons, and my Harmony was bought in the UK). The problem applies to both my new Tivo peanut remote and my Harmony 885. Does this suggest it is a Tivo problem rather than a remote problem?


----------



## GarySargent (Oct 27, 2000)

It is a problem with one of the remotes - most likely the Harmony. Even though you bought it in the UK it is probably using a USA version of the ENTER button.

When TiVo detects the IR signal of a USA Enter keypress, it makes some changes software wise which take effect until you reboot.

Reboot, bering up the live tv guide, press ENTER. See if that causes the problem. Try it using both remotes to see which one causes the issue.

I have a feeling the text at the bottom of the screen in the live guide changes too, instead of saying "press enter to..." it says something else like "press guide to ..." when the software has detected this USA remote code.


----------



## Glesgie (Feb 3, 2003)

The text at the bottom of the live guide chages to "Press Display to.." from "Press ENTER to .."

I have a Harmony 655 (UK purchase) and have the same problem.

Will report again once I find out which key is doing this.


----------



## Glesgie (Feb 3, 2003)

It is the "Select" key on my Harmony 655 that causes this problem.

Used the "Learn IR Codes" for this device to teach it the UK "Select" code, rebooted,
and now all OK.


----------



## childe (Jan 22, 2001)

Thanks Gary - that makes sense as this is an american product using codes learned from their customer base. I had not realised the remote could actually cause a change in the Tivo's own software.

Glesgie - I'll try this when I get home. In the meantime, slightly off topic, how do you find the speed of operation of your 655? I find my 855 to be very slow. For instance, pressing the button I use for FF 3 times takes about 2 seconds compared to the peanut's 0.5 seconds. I wondered is this is an unavoidable consequence of a Universal remote because of the process it has to do to determine the function of each button before acting on the instruction.


----------



## Glesgie (Feb 3, 2003)

Assuming that the 855 operates the same as the 655, then each IR code is sent THREE
times for each button press, with a fairly long delay between each IR code sent.

IF you go into the "troubleshoot this device" for your TiVo and select the 
"device responds too many times" then you can reduce the number of times the IR code is
sent to 1 and see if that works any better.

One of the annoying things about Harmony is that several of the "configuration" options
are only available in the troubleshooting section.


----------



## childe (Jan 22, 2001)

Gary - thanks - that seems to have fixed it

Glesgie - thanks to you too. I called Harmony customer services and they thought I should increase the number, but I ignored them and did as you suggested and reduced it to 1, and it seems to have worked.


----------



## childe (Jan 22, 2001)

Following Gary's advice above my Enter button problem seemed to be fixed. However the button keeps losing its functionality and this can only be restored by restarting Tivo (as Gary suggested).

As I only occasionally use the Enter button it is not clear to me what is causing the problem; that is, I don't know when it actually stops working. I only discover that is has stopped when I next try to use it.

I have just tried several different commands with both my Tivo peanut and my Harmony, including several uses of the Enter button, and it is still working fine. In other words I don't know which button presses will cause it to stop working and therefore don't know what needs correcting.

Can any one suggest a way of tracking down the cause so I don't have to keep restarting my Tivo (which can be inconvenient mid recording)?

Thanks


----------

